# Farmdude has passed away



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Don't know if anyone here remembers FD, but he was found dead this morning. I think he knew a few of the guys here.. thought I had better let ya'll know. Might say a prayer or two for him and his family....


----------



## promod1975 (Feb 27, 2009)

Rest in peace farmdude prayers for your family and friends


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

RIP Farmdude.....


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers sent
Rest in Peace 2cooler


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Prayers Sent..*


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I remember him. Prayers sent.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayers set


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Damm..... I always liked to read his post. He really loved to hunt. Prayer for Farmdude and his family.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

elkhunter49 said:


> Damm..... I always liked to read his post. He really loved to hunt. Prayer for Farmdude and his family.


X2...I really enjoyed his posts. Seemed to have a great passion for hunting. I will miss him on 2Cool. RIP, Farmdude!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Prayers out for his soul and his family!! Hope he finds nothing but 200 B&Cs in heaven!


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Here's a picture of farmdude in his chariot. He did love to hunt and even losing his ability to walk did not stop him.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

RIP Brother!!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

dang! this is sad! he had some great posts here and another forum i frequent...RIP Farmdude.


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

RIP, Prayers Sent


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

RIP Farm dude.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Like others i enjoyed his posts. RIP, and prayers sent.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

RIP Farm dude. His post inspired me to never give up.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Very Sorry to hear this tragic news!!! Prayers on the way up!!!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Prayers to the family and friends of a very very good man. RIP farmdude the outdoors will miss you.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers- he was a very inspirational man.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

OH NO! RIP Farmdude! That guy was unstoppable and an inspiration to many other hunters. Hate to hear the news.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I believe this was his last thread. Includes a good picture of a proud Farmer and Outdoorsman.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=379685


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Prayers are sent to his family and friends. After his loss of mobility , his determination to carry on was an inspiration.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

That's terrible news....I liked his posts and gamecam pics/vids as well as his outlook on life in general. We'll miss you FD. RIP, good sir.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

R.I.P. Farmdude. My prayers are with your loved ones and friends.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

RIP Farmdude


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Amen.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I remember him too. RIP Farmdude.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

R.I.P. He fought the fight! As a disabled outdoorsman he was an inpiration to me.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

RIP bud....Prayers Sent.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Tommy2000 said:


> Here's a picture of farmdude in his chariot. He did love to hunt and even losing his ability to walk did not stop him.


That's awesome RIP


----------



## cjhunter (Dec 15, 2011)

RIP Farmdude. never knew him but looked like he really loved the outdoors


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Always enjoyed his posts. He's hunting greener pastures in a better place. RIP and God bless.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Rest in peace*

Prayers sent


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

RIP Farmdude and prayers to his family.He sure did have some interesting post.


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Sad news to hear....he was a great contributor to the Forum.


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

RIP Farmdude, Prayers sent for his family and loved ones.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Thats sux...hate to hear that....I always enjoyed his threads....he truely loved to hunt....RIP


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Sorry to hear- Anyone know what happened?


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

My condolences to his family and friends. I traded a couple of messages with him and he really enjoyed the outdoors.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Dang we lost another great ourdoorsman there. RIP Brother


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

RIP Farmdude...


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

sad to hear... RIP Farmdude


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

RIP Farmdude.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

prayers sent for fellow 2cooler.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

I never met or talked to the man but I also enjoyed all his posts and his obvious passion for hunting.

R.I.P. FarmDude 
Prayer to Family and Friends


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I always respected him for his can do and optimistic ways. Sad to hear this piece of news.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

RIP FARMDUDE!!! I think it was safe to say you were and still are an inspiration to us all! 

Prayers up for his family and friends


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayers sent.......


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

RIP Farmdude. I always enjoyed his post and reports. My prayers go out to his friends and family.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

God Bless, RIP


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

RIP Farmdude. I know he loved this forum and first saw his post on Keith Warren's site years ago. Prayers are going up for the family. May God comfort them during this difficult time.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

I had the pleasre of having farmdude and his sons hunt my ranch 4-5 years !! They would drive from sd to hunt pigs and i watched paul go from waking to being in a wheel chair and he never gave up !! He'd go out and sit in the brush all night in his chair to shoot a pig!! And did'nt waste a thing on them if he could have figured out how to use the squeal he would have!! I'll miss you ole buddy but if there theres game in heaven he's in hot pursuit!!! Hang in there boy's i'm praying for yall


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Someone ask what happened i dont think there sure he went out hunting with his muzzle loader in his van and they found him dead of a gun shot wound!!!


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

deerdude2000 said:


> I had the pleasre of having farmdude and his sons hunt my ranch 4-5 years !! They would drive from sd to hunt pigs and i watched paul go from waking to being in a wheel chair and he never gave up !! He'd go out and sit in the brush all night in his chair to shoot a pig!! And did'nt waste a thing on them if he could have figured out how to use the squeal he would have!! I'll miss you ole buddy but if there theres game in heaven he's in hot pursuit!!! Hang in there boy's i'm praying for yall


He used to post about how much he enjoyed hunting there !! I imagine he's stalking them on his own 2 legs now.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Sad...peace Farmdude


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

deerdude2000 said:


> Someone ask what happened i dont think there sure he went out hunting with his muzzle loader in his van and they found him dead of a gun shot wound!!!


Whoa.


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

RIP Farmdude. Your posts showed a true appreciation for the outdoors.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

That is a BIG loss to the 2cool community. I chatted with him and was looking foward to meeting him in person but I can see that will never happen now. There are times we all take friends for granted and I will sure mourn the fact that the chance to meet a remarkable person will never happen. Prayers sent, RIP farmdude you will be missed by a lot of us. Beau


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers on the way for him and his family. Glad to see you back Deerdude - I know he enjoyed hunting your place. Hope you hang around a while.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Sad that way--Prayers to the Boys and Family--God Bless them all and Rest in Peace.

swamp and family.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. RIP fellow outdoorsman


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

He sure was up about the wolves and spent a LOT of time sending emails and phoning people about it. I'll miss him.

Godspeed buddy.

TH


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*Prayers sent RIP Farmdude *


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep, I remember Him. Sad to hear about this. Seemed like a good Fellow. RIP Farmdude.


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

Farmdude just didn't go hunting with his disability he was still putting a whoopen on the critters. These were the last 2 he put the smack down on this season before he passed away. To know him was a pleasure and a privilege.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Prayers sent RIP


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Gods speed Farmdude.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

So sorry to hear this sad news. T&P to farmdude and his kin.


----------

